# Tem, tenho



## napoleonwin

buenos días a todos/todas:

O que tem havido? *Que ha acontecido?*
Eu tenho ido á praia *Yo he ido a la playa*
Tem errado o caminho *Ha errado el camino*
O que tem acontecido *Que ha pasado?*
Mi duda es si están bien las traducciones, por que estoy haciendo un curso on line y la opción como respuesta es de la siguiente manera:
1 Que ha* estado ocurriendo*
2 Yo he* estado yendo *a la playa
3 Ha *estado errando* el camino
4 Que ha *estado pasando*
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

O que tem havido? *Que ha acontecido? - *é difícil a gente dizer isso. Preferimos dizer: O que está acontecendo?
Eu tenho ido á praia _*Yo he ido a la playa - *_também preferimos: 'vou sempre à praia'. Não quer dizer que não dizemos 'eu tenho ido à praia pela/de manhã'', por exemplo.
Tem errado o caminho _*Ha errado el camino - *_Depende do resto do frase. Sem mais nada, preferimos: errou/errei o caminho.
O que tem acontecido _*Que ha pasado? - *_ok, mas ainda acho que preferimos: ''O que está acontecendo?''. Geralmente completaríamos a ideia ''o que tem acontecido é que ...'''.


----------



## napoleonwin

Gracias Vanda por la respuesta, pero mi principal dudas es  si el TEM/participio se entiende como _*HA*_ ido,ado,etc; o _*HA*_= estado mas ( verbo gerundio) pasando, yendo, errando, caminando etc.
Ojala me haya explicado mejor.
Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

napoleonwin said:


> Gracias Vanda por la respuesta, pero mi principal dudas es  si el TEM/participio se entiende como _*HA*_ ido,ado,etc; o _*HA*_= estado mas ( verbo gerundio) pasando, yendo, errando, caminando etc.
> Ojala me haya explicado mejor.
> Gracias!



Não, _'ha ido_' em português é '_foi_', '_ha estado', 'esteve_'. Você é espanhol ou sul-americano? Pergunto porque em português usamos os tempos simples como em algumas zonas de Espanha e da América Latina (_'fue', 'estuvo_'., etc.). '_Tenho ido à praia'_ não significa que '_he ido a la playa_' mas sim '_estoy yendo a la playa_', ou seja, o pretérito perfeito composto refere-se a uma acção começada no passado mas que ainda perdura.


----------



## napoleonwin

Buenos días Carfer: Soy sudamericano.
Pensé que el* tenho/tem *con participio significaba_* he,ha, ham*_ ido, mirado, trabajado.
Por lo que estoy viendo en el test online que mencione y por lo que me dices tu, es una acción que inicia en el pasado y que se sigue haciendo con frecuencia(si no estoy equivocado) ej: Eu tenho trabalha muito: He estado trabando mucho.
En cuanto a tus ejemplos de foi y esteve, pense que significaba YO FUI,fue, fuimos fueron o Yo estuve, estuvo,estuvimos, estuvieron, no como ha sido, o estaba.
Entonces amigo Carfer como se dice:
Yo he sido egoista contigo *Eu tenho sido egoista/Eu fui egoista*
Tu has errado el camino *Voce tem errado o caminho/ Voce errou o caminho*
ustedes han trabajado mucho.*Voces tem trabalhado muito/ Voces trabajaron mucho*
Y el preterito imperfecto creo que es igual.
Yo estaba/ Eu estava
Tu estabas / Voce estava
Nosotros estabamos / Nos estavamos
Ustedes estabam / voces Estabam
* Por favor corrijanme todo lo necesario.
Muchas gracias.*


----------



## Carfer

napoleonwin said:


> Buenos días Carfer: Soy sudamericano.
> Pensé que el* tenho/tem *con participio significaba_* he,ha, ham*_ ido, mirado, trabajado.
> Por lo que estoy viendo en el test online que mencione y por lo que me dices tu, es una acción que inicia en el pasado y que se sigue haciendo con frecuencia(si no estoy equivocado) ej: Eu tenho trabalhado muito: He estado trabajando mucho.
> En cuanto a tus ejemplos de foi y esteve, pense que significaba YO FUI,fue, fuimos fueron o Yo estuve, estuvo,estuvimos, estuvieron, no como ha sido, o estaba.
> Entonces amigo Carfer como se dice:
> Yo he sido egoista contigo *Eu tenho sido egoista/Eu fui egoista*
> Tu has errado el camino *Voce tem errado o caminho/ Você errou o caminho/tu erraste o caminho*
> ustedes han trabajado mucho.*Vocês têm trabalhado muito/ Vocês trabalharam muito*
> Y el preterito imperfecto creo que es igual.
> Yo estaba/ Eu estava
> Tu estabas / Você estava/tu estavas
> Nosotros estabamos / Nós estavamos
> Ustedes estabam / vocês estavam
> * Por favor corrijanme todo lo necesario.
> Muchas gracias.*


----------



## napoleonwin

Muchas gracias!


----------



## patriota

Carfer said:


> '_Tenho ido à praia'_ não significa que '_he ido a la playa_' mas sim '_estoy yendo a la playa_'


No Brasil, o gerúndio simples, geralmente acompanhado de um advérbio de tempo ou expressão equivalente, também seria uma opção nesse caso, para indicar uma ação que tem se repetido com frequência ultimamente. Porém, em castelhano, não seria "_he estado yendo a la playa_"?


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Porém, em castelhano, não seria "_he estado yendo a la playa_"?


Isso, tem razão.


----------



## patriota

Ah! Fiquei na dúvida porque aqui expressamos essa ideia de várias maneiras (já fiz uma lista neste fórum tempos atrás): _tenho comido maçã, ando comendo maçã, venho comendo maçã, estou comendo maçã (ultimamente)_...


----------



## napoleonwin

Quede con algunas dudas en cuanto a el tema.
Por ejemplo:
 Como sería en portugues lo sgte:
 Yo he estado yendo a la playa ultimamente.
Ella ha hecho esto mas de una vez.
HE estado trabajando mucho en ese proyecto
Tambien he trabajado en ese proyecto
 Mi intento:
Eu tenho estado yendo para praia ultimamente
Ela tem feito isto mais de uma vez
Eu tenho trabajado muito neste projeto
Eu estive trabalhando muito nesse projeto.

Creo que no me se expresar bien en cuanto a mi duda.

Si tenho, tem, temos, tem+ participio no significa he, has, hemos, han +  participio

Entonces como se diría en portugues: 
Usted ha hecho esto mas de una vez.

Gracias


----------



## Carfer

napoleonwin said:


> Quede con algunas dudas en cuanto a el tema.
> Por ejemplo:
> Como sería en portugues lo sgte:
> Yo he estado yendo a la playa ultimamente.
> Ella ha hecho esto mas de una vez.
> HE estado trabajando mucho en ese proyecto
> Tambien he trabajado en ese proyecto
> Mi intento:
> Eu tenho estado yendo para praia ultimamente
> Ela tem feito isto mais de uma vez '_Ela já fez isto mais de uma vez'_
> Eu tenho trabajado muito neste projeto '
> Eu estive trabalhando muito nesse projeto. _'Também trabalhei nesse projecto_'
> 
> Creo que no me se expresar bien en cuanto a mi duda.
> 
> Si tenho, tem, temos, tem+ participio no significa he, has, hemos, han +  participio
> 
> Entonces como se diría en portugues:
> Usted ha hecho esto mas de una vez. _'Você já fez isto mais de uma vez'_
> 
> Gracias


Penso que a primeira e a terceira frase precisam de ser esclarecidas quanto ao seu significado. Temo que as diferenças de uso dos tempos simples e compostos entre as diferentes variantes do espanhol possam obscurecer-me o significado que lhes atribuis e, não tendo a certeza do seu alcance, daria estas alternativas com explicação do que significam.
'_Tenho ido à praia ultimamente_', '_Tenho estado a ir à praia ultimamente_' e _'Tenho trabalhado muito nesse projecto', 'Tenho estado a trabalhar/trabalhando/ muito nesse projecto'_ significam que, ultimamente, fui e continuo a ir à praia, trabalhei e continuo a trabalhar nesse projecto. Em português, o uso do tempo composto deixa claro que a acção ainda perdura neste momento.
'_Fui_ _à praia ultimamente', 'Estive a ir à praia ultimamente, 'Trabalhei muito nesse projecto', 'Estive a trabalhar muito nesse projecto' _significam que recentemente fui à praia, mas já não vou /estou a ir/indo/, trabalhei muito nesse projecto, mas já não trabalho, estive a trabalhar/trabalhando/ muito nesse projecto, mas já não trabalho.


----------



## napoleonwin

Gracias Carfer, muy amable por tomarte el tiempo de responderme.
Buen resto de jornada.
Saludos cordiales.


----------

